# Bird netting for Flight



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am working on my first loft. I have experience with other birds. I have been looking at the netting used for batting cages. It is though. I know it cannot be used for hook bills due to chewing. I plan to elevate the flight at least two feet above the ground.
It is amazing how fast this gets expensive. How warm does this have to be? Pigeons live outside here all the time. I wish I knew how much of a loft/dove cote I really need for a pair of roller pigeons. How much room do they need inside. Would 4' tall 4' wide and 2' front to back be enough? One breeder keeps his in half of a dog carrier as a Kit box.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

For anything outside you need to use hardware cloth, and underwire floor too, because of potential predators.

John


----------

